# Quick reference speed settings



## tm_dw (Apr 24, 2007)

```
[FONT="Courier New"]Speed                OPM(*) 
         PC/UDM   RO 125 FEQ  RO 150 FEQ
1        2500     3000        3300
2        3200     3600        4000
3        3900     4200        4700
4        4600     4800        5400
5        5300     5400        6100
6        6000     6000        6800

(*) oscillations per minute[/FONT]
```


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

That's useful. Thanks


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

any idea what they are relative to a normal rotary? ie a pc on setting one is like a rotary at 2000rpm...


----------



## tm_dw (Apr 24, 2007)

Frothey said:


> any idea what they are relative to a normal rotary? ie a pc on setting one is like a rotary at 2000rpm...


Apples and oranges mate


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

oh yeah, i know that. its just if someone uses a rotary at say 1200rpm, whats going to be the closest "equivalent" (all things considered) on a PC?


----------

